# PE Exam - how to bring loose papers



## shellbell500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hi all - i seem to remember hearing that you couldn't bring in any loose-leaf papers to the exam that weren't in a binder, and also no hand-written notes in pencil. is this true? where can i find this information, officially? i'll check ncees and ppi2pass.com; i just haven't had great success with their websites' organization.  thx!


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 15, 2007)

shellbell500 said:


> hi all - i seem to remember hearing that you couldn't bring in any loose-leaf papers to the exam that weren't in a binder, and also no hand-written notes in pencil. is this true? where can i find this information, officially? i'll check ncees and ppi2pass.com; i just haven't had great success with their websites' organization.  thx!


Holy Crap dont say that about pencil written notes! THAT I have NOT seen or heard. Everything has to be bound yes it should be on the NCEES site. Some states may have additional requirements. Didnt you get your seating notice yet? That had the do's and dont's

check here http://www.ncees.org/introduction/faq/

John


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 15, 2007)

I have not heard about that issue.My take is that most proctors don't give a crap about notes wrtitten in pencil. Now, if they catch writing notes then you might be in trouble so don't.I heard of a case like that.Was not good for the person.Is important to have your notes in binders.No loose leafs and for crying out loud:Check your calculator is on the approved list.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 16, 2007)

Depends on what State your in and who gives the exam. In NY, Castle Worldwide gives the exam. Don't remember a restriction about pencil writing already in the book. Contact whoever administers the exam, call and ask! Seems rediculous to expect people to erase every page of writting that might have been in books for years.

JUST DON"T WRITE ON ANYTHING DURING THE TEST EXCEPT FOR THE ANSWER SHEET AND SCRAP PAPER!!! I almost did, but caught myself. I had to keep the books on my left and my scrap paper and exam on my right (right handed) because I'm a habitual doodler, it helps me think while I'm reading. I made sure the pencil didn't leave the right hand side of my space.

&gt;&gt;&gt; IMPORTANT &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

Make sure you scour all your texts for old loose papers you may have stuck in there years ago! To my horror, I noticed one as I was going in and threw it away. That could have been a big problem. CHECK ALL YOUR BOOKS!! Especially if you are borrowing some!!!


----------

